
Cold symptoms feel worse when people feel lonely - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11804.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://news.rice.edu/2017/03/30/bad-cold-if-youre-lonely-
it-...](http://news.rice.edu/2017/03/30/bad-cold-if-youre-lonely-it-may-feel-
worse-2/)

with author byline (Mike Williams) stripped out.

------
upen
Here's the research paper
[http://psycnet.apa.org/?&fa=main.doiLanding&doi=10.1037/hea0...](http://psycnet.apa.org/?&fa=main.doiLanding&doi=10.1037/hea0000467)

